# Air handler transformer gone bad



## Swift (Dec 16, 2010)

Add a 3 or 5 amp fuse on the 24V side of the transformer, if the fuse blows replace the thermostat wire, Make sure you have the right Milliamp transformer for your system


----------



## flyinhorse (Dec 20, 2010)

Are there any how to videos on this and i verified the power requirements on both transformers and they matched.


----------



## Swift (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5y2FC0SYXA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRnG-p2s6gU&feature=related


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

POWER OFF 
1-Replace the transformer
2-Disconnect all wires from Thermostat
3-Disconnect all wires from board control at Air Handler
4-On the Air Handler connect together all the wires combinations. 
5-On the Thermostat, with a multimeter start doing continuity test. 

If you find a short or open wire you found problem.


----------

